# (NOV 24) NFL MAJOR MOVE ALERT - (TAMPA BAY BUCCANEERS +3.5 vs ATLANTA FALCONS -3.5) + College Hoops!



## RedAlertWagers (Nov 24, 2019)

*(NOV 24) NFL MAJOR MOVE ALERT - (TAMPA BAY BUCCANEERS +3.5 vs ATLANTA FALCONS -3.5) + College Hoops!*

THE MAC has been dubbed THE PAYMASTER by bookmakers this NFL season, collecting cash with his EARLY INFO NFL plays and sending a signal through the noise with his Exclusive MAJOR MOVE ALERTS!

Giving out 20 straight ATS winners in the NFL through the last 6 Weeks. The MACS forbidden knowledge has won 29 out of 34 (over 80%) Late Info NFL Picks and staying consistent, winning 35 out his last 42 (over 74%) TOP RATED PREMIUM RELEASE NFL Picks for Patreon Members!! Make sure you ride this flaming cloud to the bank as tonight The MAC will be getting the geetus without compunction.! The MAC did his homework and RedAlertWagers.com Los Angeles affiliates put The MAC on (KANSAS CITY CHIEFS vs LOS ANGELES CHARGERS) Monday night which won easily! The MACS Austin, TX, associates have set the table for the The Mac to bring the gravy this Sunday!

RedAlertWagers.com
info@redalertwagers.com
*CHECK THE RED ALERT REPORT* - HERE

Join Patreon for The MACS Premium Plays
Follow The Mac on twitter.com/RedAlertWagers
Follow The MAC Picks and Join The Sports Report on Reddit!


*Last night The RedAlertWagers.com Syndicate signaled to hammer Oral Roberts +16 and covering easily, making The Mac's NCAAB HUSH MONEY PLAY's like no others! Tonight the RedAlertWagers.com Indiana team has released a low key mis-match NCAAB play on HOFSTRA -2 vs CS FULLERTON +2!! This information has The Mac locked, Cocked and Loaded and nothing is going to stop him from Booyahhing his bookie TONIGHT!!! The RedAlertWagers.com consensus groups have been on fire all week, releasing Hush Money Plays on: Oral Roberts +16, Temple +9, Lehigh, Drake, and Pepperdine on Tuesday, which was another green check. The MAC has been playing and fading CS FULLERTON for years, knowing when to lay or take points with this team has aggrandized THE MAC 's reputation for his college hoops hush money action. These types of moves are what lionizes The Mac and RedAlertWagers.com in the seedy gambling world.


Last week The Mac nailed his Early Info NFL play on Denver +10.5 and showing the oddsmakers that their lines are soft, he gave Patreon members a Red Alert play on the Ravens -4.5 (Blow out) then the RedAlertWagers.com Los Angeles affiliates confirmed a MAJOR MOVE on Monday's NFL game (KANSAS CITY CHIEFS -6) finishing the week in the green!*

The *RedAlertWagers.com* Austin consensus group has a Early Info Play on Dallas vs New England this week and a Green Bay vs San Francisco game break down with pick! - (Full Write-up Here)


RedAlertWagers.com Austin, TX affiliates have confirmed a Early Info NFL Play this Sunday! - (Dallas +7 vs NewEngland -7). As they were discussing the key figures and instructions for this mismatch game with a soft line, The MAC started faxing his best players about this information early, in anticipation of and before the major movers and shakers unreluctantly unload on it! The Mac is poised to collect on this game and is telling his players to hit it with a sledgehammer!!

The Mac proved once again why he is a National Treasure with his Exclusive NCAAB Plays Yesterday. Winning his unbeatable HUSH MONEY NCAAB PLAY on Oral Roberts, and Today the (HOFSTRA -2 vs CS FULLERTON +2) information is solid. THE MAC is undoubtedly ON in College Hoops, collecting cash with Red Alert HUSH MONEY plays and bringing the pain with a outstanding 30-7 NCAAB HUSH MONEY play record in the first month of the season!! Roland The MAC McGuillaman and the RedAlertWagers.com team have a fully loaded card tonight in college basketball, but they are anticipating another day of earnings with Tonight's NCAAB HUSH MONEY game *(HOFSTRA -2 vs CS FULLERTON +2)*
The *RedAlertWagers.com* team has been on volcano mode all week! Oral Roberts, Temple, Drake, Drexel, and Pepperdine on Tuesday! It's just what The Mac does. Earlier in the week The Mac provided his major move NFL play on KC -6, Sunday The Mac hit his exclusive early release NFL game on Denver +10.5, then cleaning up with the Baltimore Ravens -4.5, and going 2-0 Saturday with his Exclusive Major Move Alert College Plays, producing profits with his top rated Patreon college basketball plays, that are now at 9-1. The RedWagerAlerts.com Consensus groups have been impressive all week, Saturday's MAJOR MOVE ALERTS on USC and Virginia Tech won easily, Wednesday's Red Alerts on Northern Illinois vs Toledo OVER 54.5 hit, and the NCAAF BACK ROOM INFO play on Bowling Green vs Miami Ohio OVER 50.5 was money! THE MAC is sitting pretty with a TOP RATED EXCLUSIVE RELEASE PLAY RECORD HITTING 68% for his top clients! - $25 a month gets access to all exclusive releases and top rated premium plays!

*Today, McGuillaman is releasing his TOP RATED PREMIUM PLAYS including -*

1 Special Early Info WEEK 12 NFL Release (NOV 24) - DALLAS COWBOYS +7 vs NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS -7 - Expect this weak line to move as the square money is guaranteed to change the odds on this match up! (Full Write-up Here)
4 RED ALERT NFL PLAYS (NOV 24) - MIAMI DOLPHINS +10.5 vs CLEVELAND BROWNS -10.5, SEATTLE SEAHAWKS PK vs PHILADELPHIA EAGLES PK, CAROLINA PANTHERS +9.5 vs NEW ORLEANS SAINTS -9.5, NEW YORK GIANTS +6 vs CHICAGO BEARS -6
A NFL BACK ROOM INFO PLAY (NOV 24) - TAMPA BAY BUCCANEERS +3.5 vs ATLANTA FALCONS -3.5
A NCAAB HUSH MONEY PLAY involving a team The Mac has been collecting cash with for years! (NOV 23) - (HOFSTRA -2 vs CS FULLERTON +2)
3 RED ALERT NCAAB PLAYS (NOV 24) - VMI +19 vs NC GREENSBORO -19, VALPARAISO +3.5 vs NEVADA -3.5, NORTH TEXAS +13.5 vs UTAH STATE -13.5
A LATE INFO NCAAB PLAY (NOV 24) - (06:30) PM LOYOLA MARYMOUNT +7.5 vs DUQUESNE -7.5
A RED ALERT NBA PLAY (NOV 24) - BROOKLYN NETS -2.5 vs NEW YORK KNICKS +2.5
+ 3 MAC ATTACK EXCLUSIVE FREE PICKS, including a 2 team NBA parlay bonus pick, a free 7 point NFL teaser play, and **Special Free MAC ATTACK NFL Pick (NOV 24) - (HOUSTON TEXANS -3.5)**
2 FREE Early Info Easy Money MMA plays on the upcoming UFC 245 event in Las Vegas and a unorthodox international basketball play that will leave your bookie clueless!
And for a limited time our Daily Play Patreons get access to our MAJOR PLAY ALERTS including tonight's MAJOR MOVE NFL PLAY for FREE!OR PLAY ALERTS including tonight's MAJOR MOVE NFL PLAY for FREE!
*!!MAC ATTACK EXCLUSIVE FREE PLAYS!! (NOV 24)

Free MAC ATTACK NCAAB Pick (NOV 24) - *(LOUISVILLE -19)

*Free MAC ATTACK NFL Pick (NOV 24) - *(JACKSONVILLE JAGUARS +3.5)

*Free SPECIAL MAC ATTACK NFL Pick (NOV 24) - *(BUFFALO BILLS -3.5)

*!!FREE DAILY BONUS TEASER and PARLAY PICKS!!

FREE 2 TEAM NBA PARLAY!! (NOV 24) - *(WASHINGTON WIZARDS -2 X DENVER NUGGETS -9)

*FREE 2 TEAM NFL 7 POINT TEASER!! (NOV 24) - *(STEELERS PK x WASHINGTON +10.5)

RedAlertWagers.com
info@redalertwagers.com
CHECK THE RED ALERT REPORT - HERE

Join Patreon for The MACS Premium Plays
Follow The Mac on twitter.com/RedAlertWagers
Follow The MAC Picks and Join The Sports Report on Reddit!


----------

